# Allis-Chalmers Model CA



## Robert Mull (Sep 15, 2003)

I have an Allis-Chalmers 1951 model CA What do you have? Thanks, Robert Mull Mull Woodstock, Georgia


----------



## Dick L (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Robert, I have several Allis Chalmers. I have a C that I pull that was made up from parts tractors. Painted but not restored. I built up the engine a little and have a CA fronend to allow a weight to be bolted to the front without building weight brackets. I also have four others in different conditions. I have a B puller that at this time has a rod out, a B crank start that I use to cultivate with, a B that I mow yard with, two others that I bought and have not started on, and two more B's that are in rebuild. I also have three G Allis's, one that I restored last winter, one that is torn apart, and one that will have to be restored. The latter was and is in the better condition when purchased. I also have a bunch more with the largest about being Olivers.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

*Printing that one out!*

Dick,

I'm printing out your post so I can show it to my wife. She seems to think the 4 AC's in the barn are too many. But hey, 50% of them run!
Here's my little B right after I dragged her home. $450 and about 4 hours later, and she runs beautifully.








<img src= "http://www.tractorpics.com/gallery/./data/media/3/DCP_1068SM.jpg">


----------



## Dick L (Sep 15, 2003)

Jim, That might work but don't count on it. I had 40 tractors when Dixie and I married. We have been married for a year and a half and I just admit to haveing something over 40 between the two places. After we were marries she has gone with me to pick up several and I am trying to get another one picked up in the center of ILL that I paid for six monthe ago. I just don't (remember) how many I have when ask. {:^D


----------



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi All,
I have a friend who has an AC model CA. He wants to get rid of the magneto set up and go to points. Does any one have a list of part numbers or a place to purchase them?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

robert i have 7 allises 2 wc 2 b wd ca and a b10 lawn trctr my ca is a 1952 narrow front 

steve valu bilt sells wat yer friend is lookin for


----------

